# Senior Golden El Paso Shelter



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

I'm networking this senior golden who is currently at the El Paso shelter. I've reached out to Golden Retriever Rescue of El Paso.

https://www.facebook.com/Friends.of.Golden.Retrievers/posts/1377733202283486


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## puddles everywhere (May 13, 2016)

Ahhhh poor baby looks rough for 9, hope someone pulls him soon! It breaks my heart to see so many seniors in rescue. I know there are many valid reasons but can't help but think their biggest reason is because they got old. So sad, they still have love to give.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

puddles everywhere said:


> Ahhhh poor baby looks rough for 9, hope someone pulls him soon! It breaks my heart to see so many seniors in rescue. I know there are many valid reasons but can't help but think their biggest reason is because they got old. So sad, they still have love to give.


It would have been better if they had given him to a rescue versus the shelter :-(


----------



## puddles everywhere (May 13, 2016)

Very true. Not sure how it works there, in the Dallas / Ft. Worth area the rescues don't do intakes from people. They pull them from kill shelters but gratefully most animal control places are very close with all the rescues and do a pretty good job finding one for the sweet dogs. Even the humane society sucks, they take them in but put them down unless they are deemed adoptable. Sadly they started "selling" their dogs. If they happen to have what looks to be a pure bred the adoption fee is 3 times what the regular fee is. 
The city of Ft. Worth partnered with PetSmart charities and works really hard with the rescue groups. Their fee is only $49. and that includes spay/neuter/shots/city license/microchip and do not charge more for pure bred dogs. Rescue is very overwhelmed in the N TX area, people seem to take the position that dogs/cats/horses & bunnies are disposable. 
I lived in the same place for over 30 yrs and people knew I took in strays. I gave up trying to keep track of all the pets that were dumped on my door step. It's really sad. LOL I wonder if the new owner has had any surprises arrive?


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

I didn't know that about Texas shelters. Seems backwards somehow but they must have a reason...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

He was returned to owner


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## puddles everywhere (May 13, 2016)

That's wonderful! I just love happy endings.


----------

